# Best place to buy



## joannes (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've built a viv but need to buy the mat, stat, uv starter and tube, spot guard etc, I can get it all from my local reptile shop but I was wondering where the best/least expensive place to buy online wd be!!

All and any ideas welcome!

xxx


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Try ebay :smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

im not sure camzoo do that lot but there stats are free delivery and very cheap 

www.camzoo.co.uk - Welcome to the "NEW" Camzoo online store


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

i mostly use livefoods and Cornish Crispa to get all my supplies like that from.
Ebay is a good idea, there are some cheap stuff on there too.


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Totally agree with the e bay suggestion. In the last two weeks I got a habistat d/n dimmer for £28 and a normal Habisat dimming stat with a 23" heatmat for £30.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists not sure if their the cheapest though:grin1:
i dunno is this good a 60inch viv for £200 i think thts pretty good


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

i did a quick google for you i found these:
Emersons Pet Centre Online store has an excellent variety of pet supplies and foods. Buy securely and easily with www.petcentreonline.co.uk

but i use:
Surrey Pet Supplies supplies products for UK dogs, cats and other pets UK
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Cornish Crispa Co.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

or.... www.camzoo.co.uk - Welcome to the "NEW" Camzoo online store both great.


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

thereptilestore.co.uk


----------



## mosher_88 (Apr 18, 2005)

I buy all my reptile stuff from Cornish Crispa Co. They are very cheap, also have an Ebay shop which is sometimes even cheaper than their website, and delivery is very quick. I have ordered tons from these guys and they never dissapoint.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks guys for reccomending cornish crispa now im spending loads of money :lol2: which isnt good lol


----------

